# 2017 Lumpkin County



## PappyHoel

Not seeing many acorns like last year, barely any deer or fawns on camera and no turkey polts spotted.  Who knows but compared to previous years I'm not seeing much game.


----------



## tree cutter 08

More bears seems like.


----------



## Kochd79

Definitely more bears than we saw this time last year. More sightings and different bears.


----------



## PappyHoel

Muscadines and white oak acorns are everywhere.  Opening weekend a few people saw a few deer and Bears .  Fawn tracks seemed to be prevalent now.  

I think as soon as the muscadines run out they will change to their fall pattern.  However, I bet the storm has caused all the acorns to prematurely fall which means late season food sources will be the key.  There's a ton of food on the ground now which will be viable for the next couple of weeks.


----------



## shakey gizzard

Acorns are just know starting to rain! Iam surprised how many held through the storm.


----------



## PappyHoel

shakey gizzard said:


> Acorns are just know starting to rain! Iam surprised how many held through the storm.



The ground is littered with acorns at my club.  White oak acorns everywhere.  There were a few still falling.  I'm hoping to tag a bear in the morning.


----------



## PappyHoel

Anyone have any updates?  I've been busy the last 2 weeks


----------



## tree cutter 08

Anyone finding dead deer? Been several found in white and habersham in the last few months. Looks like there taking a hard hit in the northern end of the counties and just wandering if Lumpkin was seeing the same thing.


----------



## whitetailfreak

White Oaks are very spotty in east Murray and West Gilmer.


----------



## josh chatham

Tree, I have not seen in dead ones in our area.  A boy I know said he found a 4pt. in a creek last week but it looked like it had been hit by a car.  Been seeing some deer just about every hunt.  Hope to connect soon!


----------



## PappyHoel

Haven't seen any deer in 3 hunts, in areas that always have deer.  The deer seem to be gone this year.


----------



## tree cutter 08

Not many deer seen in the mountains. Seen a nice buck last week but not seeing much deer sign.


----------



## Duff

Oh no. Got me wondering now. I've got a terrible looking doe on trail cam. Looks like a walking skeleton. Also been smelling something dead behind the house for a couple weeks. Gonna take a walk on the creek as soon as possible. East White Co.


----------



## PappyHoel

tree cutter 08 said:


> Not many deer seen in the mountains. Seen a nice buck last week but not seeing much deer sign.



Are you noticing a difference?  I walked a creek bottom Saturday that is normally full of deer sign, there was none.  I did notice that there wasn't a single white oak on the ground though.  I suspect the hurricane blew them all off 3 weeks ago and they've been eaten since.  The deer in this area/stand have probably moved off to another food source.  It's always slow this time of year but I normally see a few after a couple sits.  

I've got to figure out what food source they're  on right now.  I suspect all the acorns where blown off early.


----------



## tree cutter 08

Duff said:


> Oh no. Got me wondering now. I've got a terrible looking doe on trail cam. Looks like a walking skeleton. Also been smelling something dead behind the house for a couple weeks. Gonna take a walk on the creek as soon as possible. East White Co.



Northeast white county. Found 1 back in august and 9 were found in skylake the next week. Been hearing of it ever since scattered around. None dead here at the house and seeing deer but nf is slim Pickens on deer sign so far.


----------



## PappyHoel

Bump what's everyone seeing?  It will be 47* opening morning.


----------



## PappyHoel

Not a shot heard anywhere opening morning in my neck of Lumpkin County.  I suspect we will hear shots all over creation next Saturday morning since it's Doe days.  

If you hunt Lumpkin County you only have 11 Doe days


----------



## Pepper1126

Just checked cams. 500 pics of does, coyotes and bobcats. Not a single Buck yet.


----------



## josh chatham

Tree, this is not for Lumpkin but Union up on NF a few weeks ago, I saw a lot of bear sign but not much deer sign at all.  And very little buck sign (saw 2 horned trees).  My little boy went with me in lumpkin last week and we shot a 5 pointer.  Smallest deer Ive shot in a long time but his eyes got real big and he told me to shoot so I did and glad I did! Great memory!


----------



## PappyHoel

Pepper1126 said:


> Just checked cams. 500 pics of does, coyotes and bobcats. Not a single Buck yet.



I found some buck sign Monday, it looked a week or so old.  I'm going to try that area sAaturday


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

PappyHoel said:


> I found some buck sign Monday, it looked a week or so old.  I'm going to try that area sAaturday



You got any honeysuckle patches you can watch?


----------



## PappyHoel

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You got any honeysuckle patches you can watch?



Not much on this piece of property.  I'm targeting the non pressured areas.  I think we have a couple sleeper bucks that think they are in a sanctuary area.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

PappyHoel said:


> Not much on this piece of property.  I'm targeting the non pressured areas.  I think we have a couple sleeper bucks that think they are in a sanctuary area.



Got any young pine groves?


----------



## PappyHoel

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Got any young pine groves?



Yep...

It's full rut right now.  A member shot an 8 this morning jet black tarsals and swollen neck.  Get in the woods if your in NE Ga


----------



## tree cutter 08

I spent the last 3 days on chestatee WMA hunt. 0 deer killed. I saw 4 does all together, nothing behind them. Had a young wide 6 come in this am and a spike from another direction. They fought just for a minute and went on. Its close and things could change at the drop of a hat but it wasn't happening there.


----------



## josh chatham

It's starting in Lumpkin. Put my hands on a dandy 8 this morning and saw pics of 3 more giants that have been killed today and yesterday.


----------



## jlt4800

That's good to know I'm off work 8 of the next 10 days so hopefully I can lay a good one down!

This cold front coming aught to get things really going!


----------



## josh chatham

Sure has been a good season! Seen alot of bucks (mostly small) and seen a few really nice bucks killed this year in Lumpkin.  Id say the rut is starting to slow down but who knows with this moon and cold temps... may get them frisky.  Hows everybody else seeing it?


----------



## Timmye99

Killed a main 10pt chasing doe on Sun.


----------



## jlt4800

I saw a Big buck...not sure of points in southern Lumpkin Mon. around 9 am running across field off of 60....big body nose to the ground.  I won't get to hunt again until the 14th....hopefully the big boys are still on their feet during the daylight hours.


----------

